Ask HN: What are your hobbies, and why are they cool? - daniel-levin
======
jasonkester
Rock Climbing, specifically Bouldering, makes a great hobby for a computer
programmer:

1\. It works the right muscles to fight all the terrible things that
programming does to your body. Slouching fixed, wrist issues fixed, obesity
fixed.

2\. It's crazy fun and addictive. You will make time to go climbing. There is
no concept of "I should probably go climbing but..." like there is with the
gym, running, etc. If it's physically possible to go climbing now without
definitely getting fired, you're going.

3\. It's measurable, so it presses the "leveling up" buttons that seem to be
hard-wired into dev types. You'll spend _years_ stuck at V6, grinding 4 nights
a week in the gym, loving every minute of it in the hope of one day advancing
to V7.

4\. It gets you traveling. Sure, there's enough rock around town to keep you
going on the weekends, and there's some good areas that you can hit for a
weekend roadtrip (which by the way will be where you spend every single
weekend from here on out). But all the best rock is halfway around the world.
You'll save up to spend a winter on the beach in Thailand, summer roadtripping
across Europe, and if you ever end up in Paris on business you'll look me up
in Fontainebleau and I'll take you out for the single best day of bouldering
in your life here in the forest.

Head down to the climbing gym tonight. It'll ruin your life. In a good way.

~~~
bdat
Hello fellow boulderer! I have seen (anecdotally) that climbing has adverse
effects on slouching. Your back muscles grow disproportionately to your chest
muscles producing rounded, hunched shoulders.

~~~
IkmoIkmo
The muscle growth you describe would have the opposite effect. Back muscles
help pull the arms and back to the back.

That's just a general rule though. If you hang from your shoulders but let
your shoulders go, instead of pulling them back (which builds back muscles), I
can imagine a slouched look developing. But if you pull back your shoulders
it'll have the opposite effect, building muscle that improves your form.

I guess at the end of the day you have to focus on the sport you love, and do
correcting exercises to keep your body in balance on the side. Most sports
have lots of repetition on key moves and they lead to all kinds of issues, so
I'd argue this is true for any sport.

------
tvanantwerp
I'm not sure that it's a proper hobby, but walking. It doesn't require any
special equipment--just go outside on a nice day, pick a direction, and go. I
love the meditative effect it has on me. I also become much more aware of the
communities I live in and visit when I just walk everywhere--I find lots of
hidden gems that make places seem more alive.

And yes, if you find a rose during your walk, you can stop and smell it.

~~~
unusximmortalis
This is great, I know personally people in Europe doing this. They plan long
walks for days and days. It's like an expedition in many ways.

~~~
brador
Do they camp or hotel between walking parts? How long and far are some
expeditions? Any examples?

------
balabaster
Homesteading

I guess I'd say "cool" is in the eye of the beholder, but here is what I
really enjoy about it:

\- It reduces my dependence on mainstream living.

\- It increases my ability to live sustainably.

\- It reduces my cost of living immensely which frees up my income for more
interesting projects.

\- It's incredibly cheap to get into, it costs next to nothing for seeds for a
few plants to start small and a handful of chickens cost about $10 each, $30
will buy you a bag of seed that will last months. You can get a reasonably
decent chicken coop/hen house for $300(ish). In return: They give you free
eggs every day; they'll eat all the bugs eggs and bugs you give them access
to; chicken poop is fantastic fertilizer for your lawn/plants. So you only
really need to spend what you want to spend. Aside from the cost of the coop,
3 chickens will pay for themselves inside of a month - depending on how many
eggs you eat, our 3 hens give us enough eggs that nobody in our extended
family needs to buy eggs. We give most of them away and still have enough left
for baking and Sunday brunch.

\- It helps reinforce my inner MacGyver... which was already strong to begin
with.

\- It allows me to connect with nature and nurture something that makes a
tangible difference in the world. Something we all live for.

\- Having animals, plants and trees around you gives you a sense of peace and
well-being that can only be purchased by many thousands of dollars in therapy.

\- It gives you as much exercise as going to the gym.

\- It's immensely satisfying watching it all come together.

\- It's the only thing I've found that constantly engages me in the same way
programming does. There's always a problem to be solved and there's always
many interesting ways to solve it.

\- It's nowhere near as much work as everyone said it would be, and the work
there is feels like it has real value.

\- I get to drive a tractor... albeit a miniature one :P

~~~
slayed0
This is the dream... Unfortunately it doesn't seem feasible to set something
like this up in my SF apartment so for now it will have to wait.

~~~
balabaster
I ditched an apartment in an area I couldn't do this a few months ago for that
exact reason - we weren't even allowed to grow plants on our balcony for God's
sake - because the nitrogen in the fertilizer is a fire hazard.

I was done with all the crap that comes with city living. The kids spend their
entire time on a tight reign, they can't just run around and be kids without a
constant fear of the neighbours complaining/judging about their
noise/behaviour. You have to follow a metric ton of rules that come with
living in close proximity to a million other people that nobody who lives in
the country cares about.

Most of all, the tranquility of effectively having a campsite literally in
your back yard is amazing... and you can see the stars.

My commute to my real job is now an hour and a half instead of just 30
minutes, but I wouldn't trade it to come back to the city.

We've been blogging about our transition at
[http://ourcrazyhomestead.life/](http://ourcrazyhomestead.life/)

As they say, sometimes you have to follow the dream and make everything else
unfold the way it needs to in order for that dream to transpire.

------
cullenking
Motorcycle racing. It's a surprisingly heady sport that takes intense
concentration while you are doing it, and requires you to study and
conceptualize what you do right and wrong to help improve your times. It's
self-competitive and you have perfect metrics. You literally tick milliseconds
off your lap times at the upper end of the sport. The racing part is secondary
to the actual fun, which is going around the track at high speeds attempting
to improve. Race craft is more about how to get around people that are in your
way and slowing you down, instead of winning (though there is some of that
too). The people involved are also, on average, very educated, smart and
driven. This is party because it's an expensive sport depending on what you
want to race, but also because the personality required to do well and stick
with it has a ton in common with what a typical entrepreneur or other
efficient businessperson requires.

Race weekend coming up, today is a practice day at the track ;)

~~~
techdmn
No racing for me yet, but I have a track day tomorrow. The level of
concentration required is astounding. I still remember being amazed at the
difference between my first and second track days. How much more I could SEE
after I started to relax, and the tunnel vision faded away. :-)

------
0359B02149AB
Painting, playing the piano, walking, laying out in the sun, day exploring for
pretty scenery - this is for emotion handling/conflict/resolution

Building electronics, studying computer engineering, physics, mathematics, in
addition to computer science, programming, logic, formal languages, various
theories of philosophy, psychology, cognitive science - this is because I
usually feel like I am drowning in information, so I study, refine, simplify,
and create strong associations in my mind of core concepts that I discover
through carefully and tenderly planned activities of observation and thought.
I do not care if they are linguistically inexpressible, it's like finding the
perfect models for every field, that build the foundation and explain the
creation of all the other things (or are capable of being questioned,
elaborated on, relabeled or categorized, or destroyed, depending on whether
they retain their truth characteristics).

Zen Buddhism - for when I repeatedly hit the same vague mental wall that the
above procedure constructs. I can't prove that it exists or why, but I know it
exists and it bothers me, sometimes.

------
jlewallen
Woodworking, specifically with hand tools. I love everything about it. The
history and tradition of the craft and seeing the work of craftsman around me,
especially when travelling. Satisfaction from finishing a project or applying
a newly learned technique. Not to mention that wood as a medium is both
challenging and rewarding. This comment could never do it justice.

~~~
ExploitsforFun
How did you get started with something like that? I can barely get a nail
straight into a board

~~~
chrisan
Same way you do with programming, pick a tool (language) and start making
something! You won't get better at something being intimidated and never
trying :)

I grew up watching Norm Abram as a kid. Watching something come to life is so
rewarding. Failing however is very painful (possibly expensive) as you can't
take back cuts!

I'd suggest watching some Paul Sellers videos, hand tool oriented:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/PaulSellersWoodwork](https://www.youtube.com/user/PaulSellersWoodwork)

Power tools are nice, and I have acquired plenty over the years, but if you
aren't in some kinda shop just cranking out pieces for customers the hand tool
way is very rewarding (and challenging)

Also like programming, you can always improve and learn more

------
phn1x
Cub scout Den Leader - Really makes a difference cause I have a few boys whose
dad isn't really around, and I get to be their male role model.

Numismatics - Expensive as hell, but can be done on a cheaper scale. I started
out broad and have narrowed my focus to Mexican coinage of the first and
second republic from a specific mint. The research into it may eventually lead
to a book, as virtually no reference material exists at the moment. There is
something pretty cool in holding a coin that is a few hundred years old and
imagining who held it, the stories it could tell, and viewing the art
associated with it.

Crossfit / Olympic Lifting. I started Crossfit, I found I enjoyed it but
really sucked at the olympic lifting. Then my box started a class specific on
the fundamentals of olympic lifting, now I'm hooked on both. It's good to get
out from behind the desk, move and jump and lift. It can be bad though, I've
seen bad boxes where one can hurt themselves easily. It really comes down to
the coaches and you making smart decisions.

Finally Wood working - I love creating furniture most of all and am at the
point where my extended family have started asking me to make furniture pieces
for them. There is something about starting out with several pieces of wood
and ending up with a finished product that you've made with your own hands...
Although I can point out every flaw in every piece I've ever created!

------
ejcx
Powerlifting - It allows me to eat what I want whenever I want because my body
burns more calories at rest. It also is a good outlet for stress and rewarding
when you hit goals that you worked towards.

Calligraphy - Cheap to get in. Bought a parallel pen for something like $11
and some Claire Fontaine paper and started learning. It's very much a hobby
that you get out what you put in. No artistic ability required, and it's very
impressive to others. Rewarding when you see how pretty the letters you've
created are.

Programming - I'm paid to write code, but I also do it for fun. I try to be
creative with my projects and work on something random but still useful and
challenging.

~~~
bonesinger
Just because you exercise doesn't mean you can eat what ever you want. I wish
it worked that way.

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB100014240527023039497045794613...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702303949704579461381883678174)

~~~
ejcx
Obviously within reason. Being 24, I don't currently worry about things like
'heart health'. Maybe I will in the future, but for now I'm just trying to
take care of the big things like regular exercise and healthy life-long
habits.

~~~
snowwrestler
This is a tangent, but don't write off heart problems TOO much--don't ignore
symptoms just because you're young. I know that's not what you were saying,
but a very healthy and young friend of mine (serious lifter too) had a heart
attack recently. It started out mild but he tried to "push through the pain."
Bad idea.

------
tdees40
Running. It's free, fun, you can do it anywhere, and it's a great way to get
to know places. My favorite thing to do when I get to a new city is a long
run: you get a great sense of the city and you can find the parts you want to
go back to. I also love that it forces me out of doors in the long New Jersey
winters. It happens to be good for you too, I hear.

~~~
Dzidas
Unless you run naked it is not free :) At least for me. I spend ~130 euros on
running shoes every 4-5 month. Running gear requires investment as well -
where I run temperature fluctuates from -12C to +32C so you need proper
clothes. Plus, on long runs >20 km I have something to snack.

~~~
tdees40
I bought a bunch of New Balance Minimus on sale for around $70 each. Many of
them have >1000 miles on them, and they're going strong. I have yet to retire
a pair. And the upside to running clothes is that they're all synthetics so
they last forever. I still have pretty much all of the running clothes I've
ever bought. Not quite free, but awfully cheap.

------
rimunroe
Blacksmithing and woodworking, although I'm currently without a shop.

Blacksmithing is cool because with enough experience, materials, a hammer, and
an anvil, they can make basically all the tools they need for a huge number of
projects. I've made gardening tools, bird feeder hangers, fireplace pokers,
and some other miscellaneous tools. Plus, it gives you an opportunity to learn
about propane burner design. Fun stuff!

Woodworking is nice because it's incredibly practical. Being able to make your
own furniture (that doesn't look/feel terrible) is a great feeling.

Both blacksmithing and woodworking have low cost and experience barriers to
entry, although woodworking is the cheaper/easier of the two to start with.
Additionally, they both are moderately physical activities.

I feel like the motivation for doing both of these is the same as why I took
up programming.

~~~
balabaster
I'd love to try my hand at blacksmithing. That's on my list of things to try.
I'm not sure yet what I need to get into it.

~~~
rimunroe
First off, I'd see if there are any places offering blacksmithing lessons
around your area. They're great, inexpensive, and a fun way to spend an
afternoon and make something.

You will need a heat source, something to use as an anvil, a hammer, and some
iron.

Trying to figure out how to get an anvil was a hard thing for me when I
started. Anvils aren't cheap in the first place, and shipping is usually a
pain. Fortunately, you can actually try out a lot of smithing projects without
even getting a proper anvil. You just need something heavy with a good
striking surface to work on at first. I got my hands on a 12 inch diameter, 10
inch tall steel cylinder which worked just dandy for the things I did. I'd
talk with some people in some machine shops or scrap yards to see if they have
any large hunks of steel. Also, if you know anyone who is into metal
sculptures, see if they could help you out (that's what I did).

The source of heat is something I spent a while trying to get right. I tried
charcoal for a while, but then switched to using propane burners and loved it.

Charcoal is nice because it's a lot less intimidating, is easier to work with,
and it's easier to achieve higher temperatures with it for if you want to do
experiments with melting stuff, so I recommend starting with it. To hold the
charcoal, you'll need a fire pot. A fire pot is just a thing to hold your fire
and provide airflow as needed. You can get by with a hole in the ground when
you're just trying some things out, but making some fireclay bricks is the way
to go. I don't remember what recipe I used to make my bricks originally, but
it wasn't hard and was super cheap. I used a 120 mm case fan hooked up to a
pipe that went under the fire pot to act as a bellows.

Alternatively, propane burners are great, the fuel is cheap and doesn't get
you covered in black dust, are surprisingly simple to make, and produce a
really satisfying roar when used. I followed a design by Rob Reil
[https://www.abana.org/ronreil/design1.shtml](https://www.abana.org/ronreil/design1.shtml)
(all blacksmith sites are ugly). You'll need multiple burners in order to
reach a good temperature, but they're cheap to make.

As for the hammer, a standard 25 oz ball-peen hammer from any hardware store
will work fine to start with.

You can get scrap iron to play around with at first really easily. I made some
of my first stuff out of some angle iron from an old bed frame. Good steel
stock costs a lot, but you won't need that for a long time, so just make do
with stuff from scrap yards and stuff.

------
Derpdiherp
Motorcycles - There's no feeling like it, you get time to unwind and be in
your own head if you need it, or you can push the envelope and empty your head
of everything but the road. The maintenance / mechanics side is really
rewarding as well.

~~~
IkmoIkmo
It's one of the few reasons I regret living in a very urban area in Europe
(Amsterdam), there's very little space. I'm completely fine with that in terms
of a home, I don't need a massive kitchen and massive bedrooms etc. But I
really wish I had a garden and a garage. If I had either of those I'd love to
get into motorcycles. Without them, it just feels like my expensive toy is out
there on the street and if anything ever happens to it, I can't tinker away
patiently, I pay a guy to fix it or rent a workspace and fix it on a timer.

I've watched a ton of videos on repairs and maintenance and modifications etc.
I can't imagine really enjoying it that much if that element is removed.

Beyond that I'd be pretty scared of riding a lot. Does anyone have some
statistics on this? I always had the impression that even if you ride
perfectly, you're vulnerable to other people's mistakes. Bf of a friend of
mine got killed that way.

~~~
jgroszko
I also live in an urban area (Chicago) and started riding about 3 years ago.
So far I've had spaces in parking structures where I could do some less
involved things (changed my own oil a few weeks ago, wheee) without raising
too many eyebrows. I'm currently condo shopping and one of my requirements
will be an indoor garage space so I can continue doing this, so it's do-able
in an urban environment. I guess I don't really know what condo garages are
like in Europe though...

As for risk, there's the HURT report in the US that came out in the 80s but
nothing nearly as comprehensive has been done recently. I just make sure to
always wear All the Gear, All the Time (ATTGATT), and always ride sober. Even
one drink is pretty noticeable. So there's ways to substantially reduce the
risk.

------
pella
OpenStreetMap

Why: 'When there is a humanitarian crisis, such as the Nepal earthquake,
OpenStreetMap (OSM) volunteers from around the world rapidly digitize
satellite imagery to provide maps and data to support humanitarian
organizations deployed to the affected countries.'

see other info + "How To Get Involved"
:[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/2015_Nepal_earthquake](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/2015_Nepal_earthquake)

\---

"The Internet Mapmakers Helping Nepal"

How "crisis mappers" activate after a catastrophe

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/05/the-
ma...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/05/the-mapmakers-
helping-nepal/392228/)

\---

"How hundreds of volunteer mappers are helping to keep Nepal earthquake aid
from getting lost"

[http://scroll.in/article/724301/how-hundreds-of-volunteer-
ma...](http://scroll.in/article/724301/how-hundreds-of-volunteer-mappers-are-
helping-to-keep-nepal-earthquake-aid-from-getting-lost)

------
Red_Tarsius
I'm an aspiring inventor of board games, so that takes all my free time. In
the past, I used to practice _technical origami_ : The ancient art of paper
folding meets mathematics. It's the best of both worlds: a very practical, yet
mind-bending activity.

If you're interested, start by reading Robert J. Lang
[http://www.langorigami.com/](http://www.langorigami.com/) and Erik Demaine
[http://erikdemaine.org/](http://erikdemaine.org/).

 _Origami Design Secret_ is the best introduction on modern techniques:
[http://www.amazon.com/Origami-Design-Secrets-Mathematical-
Me...](http://www.amazon.com/Origami-Design-Secrets-Mathematical-
Methods/dp/1568814364/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8)

I also read a lot. It's not cool yet, but it will be if I get to read 100+
non-fiction books in one year. That's my goal for 2015.

------
arvindravi
I'm into Astronomy and Star Gazing.

Its very humbling to know that we're nothing but a tiny speck on the Universe,
and there's gazillions of stars, galaxies and most probably life doing the
same things that we do, and thats cool. Go figure.

~~~
danielrpa
Same here. You can actually do that even without a telescope, considering how
many free research data is available online... Lots of the space telescopes
put their images out for free, not to mention older missions like Voyagers
(with people still discovering stuff from them)

------
beernutz
Table Tennis:

It is a great way to burn calories, and gives me something to focus on/analyze
and get better at. Using a body bug to track calories expended, I can burn
~4000 calories during a 2 hour session. It is a lot of fun, and you meet
people from a LOT of different cultures. It is very international.

If you are in/near Des Moines, Iowa, check out
[http://dsmtt.org](http://dsmtt.org) for the local details.

Also, check out [http://pingskills.com](http://pingskills.com) for REALLY
excellent videos that show you how to improve your game.

~~~
beernutz
Why in the world would you mod this down? It seems relevant and clear. Did I
miss something?

------
fbernier
Beer brewing. It's fun because it's a great mix of creativity and science. The
possibilities are endless, you feel like you're constantly learning no matter
how long you've been doing it.

It's also possible to achieve great results because your process can be really
close to a professional one at a much smaller scale, plus it's easy to have
access to the same ingredient diversity and quality as any microbrewery.

It's a great hobby overall but it's best to pair it with another one where you
move. :)

~~~
craigching
Yes, same here, though I've been on hiatus since my first child was born six
years ago. Once the kids get a bit older I'm going to pick it up again. It's a
nice break from my other tech hobbies.

My goal, when starting up again, is to brew English style real-ales, cask-
conditioned and everything. There is nowhere around where I live (Minneapolis,
MN) that I can get anything like the real thing. I love when I have the
opportunity to go to the UK and try the good, local (not the big breweries
like Fuller's, I'm talking smaller breweries like Hogsback or even smaller)
brews that are kept well by knowing pub-keeps.

------
dre85
I'm into grappling martial arts. I did a year of judo, 6 or so years of
Brazilian jiu jitsu and now I do freestyle wresting. Unlike striking-based
martial arts, there is really no violence at all and I find that they are
vastly more technical. There are literally thousands of different techniques
to learn and each one takes a lifetime to master. I find it to be quite safe
as well. I've never had any serious injuries or even seen any. Best of all, I
find it incredibly relaxing mentally. After spending an entire day inside my
own head, it's so nice to do something where your brain shuts off and your
muscle reflexes take over everything.

Recently, I decided to get into beer brewing. I made one batch so far from a
kind of "just add water" beer sludge that you can buy in a can. It's
drinkable. I'm looking forward to trying my next batch completely from grains
and hopefully making some proper beer.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I appreciate the benefits of martial arts. But to describe grappling as
'really no violence' is ignoring the joint locks, cartilage torqueing and so
on. If it hurts, its violence!

Good luck with the beer. Its all good; never mind what's 'real' brewing and
what isn't; only thing that matters is what you like.

~~~
dre85
Yeah, I mean from an overall perspective it can still be considered violent,
but I just wanted to clarify that a punch to the face or a kick to the ribs
will always hurt while a joint lock or a choke hold generally causes only as
much discomfort as you choose yourself because after a bit of experience you
know exactly when to tap out and let your opponent know to stop. Mostly you do
this even before the person starts actually applying any significant pressure
just because you realize automatically when you've reached a doomed position.
Obviously when you're a beginner or when you train with some spazzy or violent
people it may not be so ideal. In my opinion, if you are experiencing any
significant amount of pain during a normal training session, something is very
wrong and you should change gyms/partners.

As for the beer, I definitely do go by taste. The stuff from the can just
didn't turn out as well as I had hoped. It should also be more fun to do
everything form scratch, which is probably the most important aspect of having
a hobby in the first place.

------
EricSu
Photography - I use my free time to take long walks (perk: easy exercise) and
take photos of whatever looks interesting which is very relaxing. It motivates
me to travel and discover new places...even if it's still within the same
town. I've been asked to take photos of people, events and groups by friends
and it's always a nice experience. I also put up my photos online on places
like tumblr where they have been recognized by the tumblr community on several
occasions.

Triathlon - Obviously a great source of exercise. Teaches you to expand
yourself (time, goals, etc.) because you have to train for swimming, biking
and running. Races are competitive, but the racers are also very friendly
(perks of a somewhat niche sport). And then of course it's always a wow factor
among others since races last from 15 miles ("sprints") to 140 miles
(Ironman).

------
ExpiredLink
My hobby is news.ycombinator.com. It isn't cool, though.

------
acallan
Cycling. I'm in a club and ride with a group of 20+ people, 4-5 times a week.
Most weeks I get at least 150 miles in. I like it for a variety of reasons:
it's fun to go fast; it's individual yet also a group activity; there's lots
to learn; the mechanical and design aspects of modern cycling are really cool;
and it makes me feel great.

As a nerd, I love analyzing my rides. I collect data on the power I deliver to
the pedal, my heart rate, and precise GPS data. Everything connects to your
phone or cyclocomputer via Bluetooth/ANT+. Services like Strava make it easy
to compare your performance to those that you rode with and others that have
ridden the same segments. It's just fun!

~~~
jrmiii
How do you collect the data?

------
Sgoettschkes
Juggling: It's awesome because there is a vibrant community pushing the limits
of what's possible. There are so many different things to juggling (balls,
clubs, rings - But also devilsticks, pois, diablos, yoyos, ...) and you can
always learn something new. It's also pretty easy to start and you can learn
new tricks fairly regulary, so (at least in my experience) you don't hit a
wall that often. One very cool thing is that you can get started with 3 tennis
balls or other objects and, if you think it's worth it, migrate easily to
"real" juggling balls and other things that cost more.

------
cpncrunch
Flying planes:

[http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/CpnCrunch/library/?sort=3&...](http://s1293.photobucket.com/user/CpnCrunch/library/?sort=3&page=1)

------
motiw
I have a bit of unusual hobby, climbing stairs twice a week in Los Angeles. I
walk for about 5 miles each time, climbing about 1400 stairs. I drive about
half an hour to the location, but it is my only way to increase my heart rate
to about 160 and I enjoy it. For LA there is a wealth of maps and information
in [http://bigparadela.tumblr.com/post/117609135946/routes-
timet...](http://bigparadela.tumblr.com/post/117609135946/routes-timetables-
and-programs-for-2015-are)

------
MrGando
Fly Fishing, more than a hobby it quickly turns into a philosophy...a way of
life. You become a protector of nature, your surroundings. It has many facets,
if you want to do delicate work with your hands you can pickup fly tying, fly
casting can be a highly technical sport on it's own. And then there's al the
trickery of the dozens of fly fishing styles and techniques...

If you want a good excuse to immerse yourself in nature, understand some
living systems, and catch a fish (to release it), pick up Fly Fishing... It
changed my life.

~~~
gadders
You can also keep the odd fish, and cook what you caught yourself. That's
pretty cool too.

~~~
MrGando
Usually it's not a part of it, but you could do it. A huge part of the fly
fishing philosophy is Catch & Release (C&R).

~~~
gadders
I think it depends where you fish.

Wild fish, certainly you should limit how many fish you take. In stocked
waters, it doesn't matter so much. In fact on the ticket they stipulate how
many fish you should take with you.

------
elorant
Massage. Both giving and taking. It relaxes me, even when I give one.

Farming, where I grow my own vegetables in a small garden I have in the back
of my vacation’s house. I have the opportunity to eat organic vegetables but
the real benefit is that I’m exposed to nature and that has a soothing effect
in my mind. I also have a small winery where I produce my own wine.

I don’t know if this would apply as a hobby but I also like taking long walks,
usually in the city. Although modern cities aren’t too friendly for long walks
it’s an opportunity to discover new places and see new things.

Contemporary art. I’m not much of a painter, although I’ve tried it, but I
watch the scene closely and like massage it helps calm my mind. The good thing
about contemporary art is that it’s pretty much experimental so there are
literally hundreds of different venues artists choose to express themselves
and that makes it too interesting for me.

And, finally, of course reading. I like historical novels, sci-fi (I doubt
there is anyone in here who doesn’t like sci-fi), and mystery novels.

~~~
rock8y
Elorant, Is there an inexpensive way to be a masseur you are aware of ? Every
school seems to be expensive where I live at.

~~~
elorant
I live in Greece so I doubt my experience would be of any use to you. For the
record though I attended lessons at a private institution. And by the way you
can check YouTube [1], there are thousands of good instructional videos about
massage, from Thai to Swedish.

[1] Here's one example of a good massage channel I've found:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/psychetruth](https://www.youtube.com/user/psychetruth)

~~~
rock8y
Thanks for the link though, Will start experimenting on my SO. :D

------
Nebril
I do martial arts, lately I am into HEMA - Historical European Martial Arts.
It's cool because you can hit people with sword ;).

------
Koahku
I'm into 3D modeling. It's challenging and makes you always think ahead of
what you are currently doing. It has a lot of similarities to programming
actually, except that since it's my hobby I'm not trying to be extremely
productive and allow myself to work at a slow pace. It is pretty relaxing.
Being somewhat familiar with a 3D workflow will also make you appreciate
videogames or the CGI you see in movies even more. It also has tons of
applications. As an example, I recently moved into a new place but I wasn't
sure all my furniture would fit into my room, so I made a rough 3D model of
the room and of my stuff and quicky tried different configurations to see
which one would work the best.

I've also picked up photography. I don't like sports but I don't mind walking,
so it's a great way to actually go outside instead of sitting at my desk all
day. On the downside it is pretty addictive and can quickly become very
expensive.

------
fsiefken
* Playing board- and cardgames: social and engaging. Puerto Rico, Caylus, Polis, Labyrinth: The War on Terror, Arimaa, The Duke, Carson City, Bridge etc.

* Theology: an old but good library or framework for thinking about morals and a good life

* Cosmology: i want to know where I am and how this universe works

* Transpersonal psychology (not ken wilber) & mindfulness: pychological development doesn't stop at 18, it's a lifelong process - I am interested in the dynamics

* Toying with VR: ever since I read snow crash, i was busy with building 3D stuff, first with Wicked3D shutter glasses and large CRT's and Unreal level building, later with Z800 and OpenSim, now with Google VR and a Samsung Note - getting smaller and better.

* Nordic LARP, better then VR!

* Maintaining a local online discussion group between jews, muslims and christians: hard work...

* Working out with Ingress and Zombies Run: I feel exercise has to be meaningful, gamify

* Attending psytrance gatherings, good workout for body and spirit

------
Fuzzwah
Skydiving, juggling, hobbyist hacking (R-Pi, home automation, etc), iRacing
(and online racing sim) and Civilization 5.

Both skydiving and juggling fulfill my enjoyment of teaching my body to do
complex things and both reward me with easily being able to "get in the zone".
Both relax me greatly too.

My little tech projects are very enjoyable while I'm working on them and very
rewarding when I put something together that me and my family use every day.

The online multiplayer driving sim is similar in that it has a ridiculously
long learning curve (which attracts me about so many things I've done in my
life). It also fills my need for competition. For the last 20 years, since I
was 16, I've used competitive gaming as an outlet for my competitive streak.
Beginning with FPS games (the Quake series in particular) and then Starcraft 2
and now iRacing.

I treat Civ 5 like modern chess and use it to fill hours of spare time.

------
relet
Cross-country Paragliding. It's cool because you suddenly grok everything that
happens in that blue space above your head, and are able to dive right through
it. And the perspective shift from hanging 3000m above the mountain tops to
skimming a snow-capped peak 20 minutes later is mind-boggling.

------
yodsanklai
Some current and past hobbies of mine.

I've been practicing martial arts since I'm 7 (notably judo, and then karate).
My favorite one is thai boxing. Some pros and cons. \+ a very intense, fun and
rewarding workout \+ makes you fit while having fun \+ very technical and
beautiful sport \+ social activity, good way to make friends \+ opportunity to
train in Thailand for a few months \- hard on the body past a certain age, the
competitive and "pushing" atmosphere doesn't help. \- can be violent, but
doesn't have to be.

Other hobby, playing the guitar. I've been playing for 20 years, and I
practice about 10 hours a week. Some pros and cons. \+ it's a lifelong
activity. There's always something to learn. I don't think I'll ever get bored
of playing music. \+ It's both a physical and intellectual activity \+ You get
to play the music that you like, very satisfying and rewarding \- it can be
extremely time-consuming \- can be very frustrating, esp. when you don't have
innate musical abilities. Progress may be slow. You may struggle all your life
for things that other have naturally (like sense of rhythm, a good ear).

Snowboarding. I was very passionate (I snowboarded about 40 days a year). But
eventually I got bored. Pros and cons: \+ awesome sensations \+ quite easy to
improve \+ beautiful sceneries \- need to live near a mountain, and drive
there. \- strain on the body \- it can get boring by yourself \- it takes
pretty much the whole day

Swimming: \+ "soft" sport that you can practice at any age (esp. after your
body is used by all the other activities!) \+ technical, so lot of room for
improvement. \+ 4 different strokes, so many techniques to work on. \+ relax,
but not really "fun". Even boring at times. \- not a social activity. I'm in a
swimming club, and people barely talk to each other. We just swim and that's
it. \- can be boring

Other activities that I like to a lesser extent. Running, climbing, mountain
hiking. Programming, but more a professional activity now than a hobby.

------
tzs
Currently, chess and ham radio. They are both low cost (or can be...you can go
crazy in either), have plenty to do both solo and with other people, and can
be enjoyed as a beginner yet have plenty of depth to occupy you for a
lifetime.

Ham radio can be combined with other activities. There is a thing called SOTA
(Summit On The Air), for instance, that combines hiking and mountain climbing
with radio. You earn points by reaching peaks listed in their database and
setting up a portable radio and making contact.

There are quite a few ham radio hobbyists on HN. Many checked in on this
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9445123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9445123)

Any who were left out, reply and check in here.

------
frost_knight
Rabbit rescue. I volunteer at a shelter in Maryland. Clean cages, administer
medicine, check food and water and hay, brushing, and provide lots of
scritches. Shameless plug: www.esrrec.org. If you visit the website, the
"donate" and "volunteer" rabbit photos are my own pets.

Music composition. I have a nice little midi setup. A full sized synth, a
25-key controller, a launchpad controller with external track controls, and a
special device that allows me to connect a tablet and a smartphone to use as
additional controllers or sound devices. Ableton Live and Finale. Lately I've
been composing music for weddings, but also dipping my toes into electronica
and ambient. I'm an old hand at Finale, still new to Ableton.

------
bstamour
I practice/teach martial arts 2-4 times a week. People pay me to hit them, and
that's why it's so cool :-) Joking aside, it's a great way to stay in shape,
and the people at my dojo are fantastic - they're like a second family to me.

~~~
manlio
Could you elaborate on what kind of MAs are you into? I always wanted to try,
but I hate the hyper aggressive, macho-alpha-thing attitude that I suspect I'd
find in, say, the box gym down the road. Is it even a true stereotype?

~~~
bstamour
I practice Isshinryu, a particular style of Karate. We place about equal
emphasis on traditional aspects of Karate (empty-handed forms, or "katas",
traditional weapons, etc), as well as in sparring. While we do occasionally
get the odd macho-man in our club, the vast majority of us are regular people
looking for a fun way to stay in shape.

As for your stereotype, it really depends on the gym. I'd say if you're
looking to do mixed martial arts of boxing, the probability of finding a
meathead-alpha-gym will be higher, but there are MMA and boxing gyms that are
also laid back. So in a nutshell, you really have to take it on a gym-by-gym
basis. If you're looking at getting into MA, find a place close to you, and
sit in and observe a few classes before giving it a try, and be aware of the
vibes you get from it. If you get a decent feeling about the place, see if you
can try a lesson or two for free, to see if it's for you. Repeat this process
for other gyms and soon you'll find the one for you :-)

------
k__
Gaming, Coding and Music (Guitar/Bass).

Because you can start them without leaving the house and I have always been a
little bit awkward in social situations.

They are cool because they have a huge variety. No game is the same, there is
plenty of software that can be developed and an abundance of songs that can be
played. Also I can create my own songs and games if I like to.

After I became better with the outside world I started stuff like swimming,
and biking. They are a bit limited in their variety, but swimming is in the
water, which is good when getting heat-up while doing physically demanding
stuff and biking is a rather practical thing I can do on a everyday basis to
get from A to B and also for leisure in the wild.

------
chrisBob
I like to paddle around local lakes and ponds with my wife in our homemade
carbon fiber boats. It's amazing how even in the Boston area you can see a lot
of wildlife when you get out on the water.

Why is it cool? The little 18 pound canoes are amazing on calm lakes.

~~~
unusximmortalis
can you share something about the making of those boats?...

~~~
chrisBob
I didn't document my process very well, but I found encouragement from a
website that used the same book as I did for a starting point[1]. I modified
the design to make them into small sit-in canoes that you use with a kayak
paddle like a Hornbeck [2]. I have a good friend with a few Hornbeck boats,
and I really wanted something similar with out spending $1200 each on two
boats. In the end I probably spent $1500 for the two boats in materials and
put in about 15 person days of weekend labor, but it was a fun project. The
boats look good, and are just rough enough that people notice that it is hand
made.

[1] [http://www.microtek-inc.com/canoe/canoe.htm](http://www.microtek-
inc.com/canoe/canoe.htm) [2]
[http://www.hornbeckboats.com/index.php](http://www.hornbeckboats.com/index.php)

------
toddkazakov
Playing the guitar. There's nothing else that I find more rewarding, relaxing
and challenging in the same time. I can't get enough of the joy when I learn a
new song, riff or lick. After a long day at work this is the only thing I want
to do.

------
skierscott
Skiing. It's cool because it's

* crazy addictive. If you can go you will

* a decent workout. If I'm in a course or trying, even run is like a sprint

* allows you to connect with others -- you can ride the chair up together!

But unfortunately it's really expensive after you've been in for a while.

------
Samathy
Cub scout leader - I get to watch 7 to 10 year olds grow up and be a part of
that growing up. Teaching them skills they'll find useful in later life and
hopefully giving them experiences they'll remember fondly.

Programming - Making things Im proud of.

------
ExploitsforFun
Aikido. Good exercise with a practical point The wrist stretches feel great
after typing all day. I enjoy the duality of art in that sometimes you can be
aggressive (uke) or learn how to blend with that aggression as nage

------
gadders
Strength Training.

It's cool because:

1) Being strong is an awesome thing to be. It's like a secret superpower when
you can lift heavier stuff than other people.

2) It's objective. The weights I am moving either get heavier, or they don't.

3) It has loads of health benefits, especially as I am 44 next month and stuff
is starting to go south. Strength training prevents muscle loss and
strengthens my bones.

4) I go at lunchtime, so it gives me a slice of "alone-time" in the middle of
the day where I can reflect on things. I get some of best work ideas in the
gym.

------
__xtrimsky
Strangely, my only hobby is programming. I program during the day, and then
when I have some free time I like to program some more. But it can be very
different programming, mobile instead of web etc...

Why do I still enjoy programming after doing it for a whole day? I like to be
creative, and working for someone limits my creativity. Programming for myself
allows me to create projects in a complete different way.

------
mgarfias
Dogs - training and breeding them (well, mostly its the wife doing the breding
stuff), mostly I do french ring (protection sport) with mine, sometimes its a
source of stress and frustration, some times its awesome. Cars - tho, its been
hard to get out there and play with stuff lately. Track days are awesome for
keeping me destressed. Kids - where most of my time goes these days.

------
ragebol
Robotics for RoboCup@Home, and being successful at it! This year we may become
world champions in the RoboCup@Home league.

Cub scout leader for boys aged 7-11.

------
nicolasd
Playing Hockey - it's the best sport for me. Very quick and high Intensive and
a bit brutal sometimes. I love the feeling of sliding on the ice and the focus
you need for the 1-2minutes you're out there for a shift. Also the team aspect
is great if you play in a league and train with other guys every week for the
playoffs.

------
thebouv
Not as active as some of the others, I stick with the stereotypical geek side
of my life and play Warhammer 40k, and Dungeons and Dragons (well, Pathfinder
for those in the know).

But between work and family time, I rarely do those. When ever I do spend time
on myself, always nag myself about not spending time with the kids.

------
andersthue
I used to drive 1:8 offroad remote controlled fuel driven cars on a highly
competitive level participating in races all around europe.

It was fun because, it's nerdy, it's outside, you meet people from all around
the world and all around society, they are _fast_.

------
baconeggcheese
surfing - learn to swim well and get your endurance up and surfing wont be far
off. the rest is just balance. skiing - highly addictive, highly expensive.
pros - see the world from high elevations, natural highs. cons - you have to
wait for next winter. golf - every shot is different. takes years / decades to
hone your skill. ive been playing for 14 years now and i still stink,
relatively speaking. take some lessons, spend some time at the range and get
yourself a set of clubs. great way to kill some time on sunday in the spring /
fall.

------
FanaHOVA
I play in a soccer league once a week and then pickup basketball whenever I
feel like (Which is basically every day in the summer). You get to interact
with people, exercise and have fun.

------
karmakaze
Go, the game. Sometimes focusing becomes tunnelvision. Go destroys that. Plus
rock-climbing and yoga (which honestly I've not done in some time).

------
rosspanda
Wakeboarding - Get to forget about the internet for a while

------
ColCh
My hobby is programming. Now it's my work too.

------
bssameer
Programming. Love writing software that people use!

------
stefs
weightlifting (as in: snatch and clean & jerk).

i started about 3 years ago when i was already past 30, so i'm one of the new
crop of "old newbies" that emerged with the recent crossfit craze (never tried
that though). i'm not especially strong and i probably won't ever get near
where my 20 year old colleagues are, but i don't care much about that. i train
3 to 4 times a week for about 2 to 3 hours.

why do i do it: the physical exertion really helps me relax after a day of
sitting and intense, concentrated work in front of the screen. it also
prevents my posture from getting worse by strengthening my back muscles and
really, really hammering correct posture into my daily routine. the increased
strength and muscle mass helps preventing every day injuries and - well, this
is an investment in the far future - age related maladies like osteoporosis or
mobility problems. of course i also like the body that comes with it (not all
weightlifters are overweight - to the contrary).

furthermore an intense training session really improves my mood. no matter how
grumpy, tired and powerless i feel, the more i actually want to work out, even
if i'm not in the mood for it - because i know i'll feel a lot better
afterwards.

why weightlifting is cool: lets be honest - being able to push more than your
bodyweight in iron over your head is kind of cool. looking good naked doesn't
hurt either. the risk of injury is comparably low - it's actually one of the
sports with the lowest risk of injury for several reasons:

* it's single player. you don't get tackled or rushed or injured by others (whether on purpose or by accident). you're in control. if you get hurt, it's almost always your own fault due to not being being careful.

* you don't twist around, so the risk of tearing your ligaments is low.

* it's an extremely technical sport; it takes years to perfect your technique. better technique leads to more weight lifted, even if your bodily strength didn't improve that much. with good technique, the risk of injury is low. without good technique, you aren't able to lift a lot of weight. it's practically self regulating. and usually you train with a trainer who corrects your form. even fitness training in a gym is more dangerous. of course, injuries do happen occasionally and you're rarely completely without pain - something always hurts, even if it's only sore muscles.

downsides of weightlifting:

you do need specialised equipment; a platform and standard gym bars don't cut
it either. without a weightlifting club nearby you're probably out of luck.

due to the lack of lifters i do have to compete for my club (where i train),
whether i want it or not (except for reasons, of course - injury, exams,
family, vacation, ...). that means every couple of weeks a whole saturday is
practically lost for prep and the competition (doesn't bother me much, i kind
of like competing even though i'm always overly nervous). also athletes at our
club are paid an allowance for competing (for the time invested), so the club
membership fee for the year is actually negative.

------
jdalgetty
ultimate frisbee, running and guitar.

------
eivarv
Besides neurotically tweaking my text editor of choice and getting lost on
Wikipedia...

\- Exercise: Running and bodyweight strength training are free (minus
clothing), and can be done more or less anywhere. They yield clear results as
you get in better shape, and can be really fun when combined with music that
pumps you up, letting it drive you towards runner's high. Some take this
further than others [0].

\- Music: Listening to a variety of music, as well as performing (preferrably
multiple instruments) gives you a greater understanding of what is going on
and why it works, though practice can be very time-consuming - but ultimately
worth it. There are, for instance, very few things in my life that I remember
as equally rewarding as trying to learn Metallica records by ear in my early
teens. As your technical proficiency and understanding improves, you may gain
an interest in complex and/or obscure and/or straight up weird music. Some
take this further than others [1]. In addition, experimenting with recording
and manipulating/mixing/mastering will give you an understanding of the
production-side as well. Knowledge of both performance and production will
affect the way you hear recorded music, ideally culminating in an approximate
understanding of how the different sounds were made and molded. Combining
writing, performing, recording and manipulating - making a piece of recorded
music entirely by yourself - can be pretty difficult, but also extremely
gratifying.

\- Reading literature: A great way to go on an adventure, relate to someone,
or see things from someone else's perspective. For instance, I've learned
things from being exposed to opinions that I didn't necessarily agree with,
like Philip K. Dick's views on abortion, Dostoyevsky's orthodoxy, and various
positions of the oft-misunderstood/misconstrued Nietzsche. There are some
really great books out there dealing with everything between ordinary people
in ordinary circumstances and extraordinary supermen in cooky sci-fi
universes. Some take this further than others [2].

\- Programming: Picking up and learning some new language or piece of
technology can often be rewarding in and of itself, and lead to an added
perspective in future tasks. Additionally, programming has the advantage of
often giving (more or less) clear feedback. As I'm sure we can all agree upon,
no one has ever gone off the deep end with regard to programming.

[0]: [https://youtu.be/hKrg_ei96xk?t=88](https://youtu.be/hKrg_ei96xk?t=88)

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4rqXqpLCZ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4rqXqpLCZ0)

[2]: [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ayn-
Rand/e/B000APYGIW/ref=dp_byline_...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ayn-
Rand/e/B000APYGIW/ref=dp_byline_cont_book_1)

